# nachhilfe



## Sascha Birohi (23. Apr 2014)

Hallo, ich brauche sehr dringend nachhilfe in java.
Ich studiere in Hannover und habe große Schwierigkeiten meine Übungsblätter zu lösen.
Wir müssen die Übungsblätter abschicken und wenn wir die jeweiligen Punkte haben, dürfen wir in die klausur


----------



## florian. (24. Apr 2014)

Hi,
ich kann dir eventuell helfen. Wie sehen den solche Aufgaben aus ?
gruß


----------



## Sascha Birohi (24. Apr 2014)

ok , ich bin gerade in der uni,ich sende sie dir anschließend,ok?


----------



## Sascha Birohi (24. Apr 2014)

kannst mir auch per mail schreiben


----------



## Java20134 (31. Mai 2014)

Man könnte die Aufgaben vielleicht auch mal hier reinschreiben, auch wenn es nur zwei sind.


----------



## Sascha Birohi (1. Jun 2014)

Hallo ,kann bei einer gui die von jframe erbt auc gridbaglayout verwenden


----------

